# Beer Advent Calendar Build



## earle (15/11/15)

Been meaning to make a beer advent calendar for a few years but never get started soon enough before December.

After a bit of work with ruler and compass.








After lots of drilling with the hole saw.






Sizing it up with some poly pipe.






Plan is to add some timber to make the sides of the tree and trunk then paint all that green. The timber that came out of the holes will be painted different colours to decorate the xmas tree, behind each a different bottle of refreshing beverage.


----------



## Ciderman (15/11/15)

Genius


----------



## blotto (15/11/15)

This is awesome


----------



## Count (15/11/15)

I had a lazy day today. This would have been perfect! Nice work!!


----------



## droid (15/11/15)

nice one! - fwiw I like the raw wood finish


----------



## earle (15/11/15)

Count said:


> I had a lazy day today. This would have been perfect! Nice work!!


Yep, nice project after Brewoomba yesterday.


----------



## earle (15/11/15)

droid said:


> nice one! - fwiw I like the raw wood finish


Hmm, raw wood = less painting = less work. Tempted but will have to get approval


----------



## crowmanz (16/11/15)

I went the lazy route and got this.


----------



## earle (24/11/15)

A bit more progress. Decided to leave it raw as suggested and go a different way with the sides.


----------



## crowmanz (25/11/15)

earle said:


> A bit more progress. *Decided to leave it raw* as suggested and go a different way with the sides.


but did you get approval?

so do you still need to put up a normal tree or are all the presents going under this one?


----------



## idzy (25/11/15)

Looks awesome, how do you plan to refrigerate it?


----------



## earle (25/11/15)

crowmanz said:


> but did you get approval?
> 
> so do you still need to put up a normal tree or are all the presents going under this one?


Yep, got approval. Helps when it is going to be half beer and half cider. I thinks the kids might still like the big tree for their presents to go under. At least this helps ensure that they're not the only ones who get presents.


----------



## earle (25/11/15)

idzy said:


> Looks awesome, how do you plan to refrigerate it?


Ha ha, just got to remember to 'open' the calendar each morning, then refrigerate the prize for that night.


----------



## chrisluki (25/11/15)

crowmanz said:


> I went the lazy route and got this.


Nice...I got myself a Boozebud version, should arrive this week!


----------



## Mr B (28/11/15)

crowmanz said:


> I went the lazy route and got this.


How the fark did Jake the reviewer know what beers were in it mid November?


----------



## earle (1/12/15)

Finished just in time to load and start emptying it.


----------



## SBOB (1/12/15)

this beats the pants off the crappy chocolates my kid is excited for over the next 24 days


----------



## earle (1/12/16)

It's that time of the year again. :beer:


----------

